# كتاب السلامة والصحة في المواقع الانشائية



## أباياسر (23 مايو 2009)

Handbook of OSHA Construction Safety and Health , Second Edition
By Charles D. Reese, James Vernon Eidson
Product Description: 
A practical guide for eliminating safety and health hazards from construction worksites, the Handbook of OSHA Construction Safety and Health addresses the occupational safety and health issues faced by those working in the construction industry. The book covers a vast range of issues including program development, safety and health program implementation, intervention and prevention of construction incidents, regulatory interpretations, understanding, and compliance, OSHA's expectations, health and safety hazards faced by those working in the construction industry, and sources of information. Highlighting contract liability and multi-employer sites, this second edition features updates for construction regulations, construction job audit, training requirements, and OSHA regulations. It includes new record-keeping guidelines and forms with additional material on focused inspections. Containing updated contact information for the newest agencies, the text also presents a model safety and health program, examples of accident analysis and prevention approaches, sample safety and health checklists, and more than 200 illustrations. Taking a comprehensive approach to construction safety and health, the authors address issues seldom discussed in the construction arena such as perceptions and motivation while also discussing issues gleaned from the safety and health disciplines such as the analyzing of incidents and accident prevention techniques. Including an in-depth discussion of regulations promulgated by the Occupational Safety and Health Administration, the book lays the foundation upon which to build stronger safety and health initiatives, while intervening and preventing jobsite deaths, injuries, and illnesses.

لتحميل الكتاب اضغط هنا





Decompress Password : eusoof 
http://ifile.it/m9tjgi/handbook_of_osh_a_construction_safety_and_health_0849365465.rar


منقول للأمانة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم
على الكتاب


----------

